# Folder Lock - How the hell do I uninstall without a password??Help!



## Angie-k

Ages ago, before moving home, i downloaded a trail version of a file locking program called FolderLock.Then after moving , and getting connected online agian, I have completely forgotten my password. 

The problem is, I cant access my files which are stored in Folder Lock as I need the password. 

I vcant even delete the program because I need the password for that too. 

I dont know what to do. 

Please help someone

cheers mateys =)


----------



## Kitch

If this is the right program, see Q39 . . . .http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/faq.html


----------



## ~Candy~

If there was an easy way around that, it wouldn't do much good to have it to begin with.

I think we're almost border line to not being able to assist here, as we have no way of knowing your intentions.


----------



## JohnWill

The only help I can see is the one referenced in the message above. If you've registered this program, you can get the key from them.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/faq.html#Q39"]Q39. I have forgotten my password, how can I get my files back?

You can use your Master Key, which is your registration key in the password text field, and click the OK button to access your files. Master Key is available to registered users only. Enabling this allows people who have forgotten their password to use their registration key in place of a password to unlock their files. This option is checked by default in the registered version. You can uncheck it if you feel it would be even safer. However, you should uncheck it only if you have a very good memory. But for oblivious people like me, it is better to keep it checked, because it is the only way you can get your files back if you forget your password.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## dvk01

and deleting teh program doesn't unlock the files either


----------



## Angie-k

yeah kitch, thats the one. 

I know, its great that its so secure, I just wish I hadn't forgotten te password.

Te problem is that i was using the trial version so it's not registered.

and like you say AceCandy, its hard for me to prove my intentions. so maybe im gonna be stuck on this one.


----------



## dvk01

Angie-k said:


> yeah kitch, thats the one.
> 
> I know, its great that its so secure, I just wish I hadn't forgotten te password.
> 
> Te problem is that i was using the trial version so it's not registered.
> 
> and like you say AceCandy, its hard for me to prove my intentions. so maybe im gonna be stuck on this one.


I'm afraid you are stuck as this one is about as secure as they come

no doubt there are password cracking tools that might work BUT if I remember correctly teh encryption standard of folder lock is so high that it is an unlikely event


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, I think I'll go ahead and lock this one up (no pun intended) before some Einstein comes along with some cracking advice...........


----------

